# Morel Supremo 6 review



## Shocks (Oct 1, 2008)

This is my very first review on the forum or you can call it my mini humble review.

After all the long and hard hours I put In at work I decided to treat myself and pat myself on the back I drove around a couple of weeks auditioning a few speaker sets that could replace my Focal K2P's. I decided on a Supremo 6 2way set. When I first listened to them I said to myself "These are two totally different sounding speakers".

I really enjoyed my K2P's they were very faithful to every genre of music they played. They're a good component set but tend to get a bad rap because of their TN52 tweeter, very good detail but often fatiguing the ears. The Piccolo IMO has INCREDIBLE detail and is not in any way harsh or bright like the TN52. I can't really describe it. 

After a few hours of critical listening with some of my favorite tracks I realized that these were nothing like my K2P's. The K2P mids is IMO a very punchy, aggressive depending on the music played but also warm which I really liked about them. On the other hand the SW6 was in no way punchy or aggressive but tight, accurate and very smooth like a good espresso. I was pleasantly surprised Even at the conservative signal from my amp 100x4 from a Zapco 4.0 it sounded like a little piece of heaven

Overall I REALLY REALLY like the Supremos and I think they will only sound better with proper tuning. IMO they are true to the reviews they have received and really are Morel's "Best effort".


----------



## joms (Mar 10, 2005)

can you post some pics of your speakers? specially the piccolo! thanks!


----------



## Shazzz (Feb 2, 2010)

Has anybody out there had the privilege of comparing the SUPREMO vs the SUPREMO PICCOLO and the CDM-54 vs the CDM-88? I hear the Supremo Piccolo and CDM-54 image better off axis than Supremo and CDM-88. I'm starting a complete new system and would love some input on this. My other option I was thinking about are the Elate series. They will be mated to the Ultimo 12's

Thanks guys


----------



## joms (Mar 10, 2005)

can you also compare the supremo piccolo + SW6 vs the seas reference system?


----------



## Shocks (Oct 1, 2008)

joms said:


> can you post some pics of your speakers? specially the piccolo! thanks!


Yea I'll do that tomorrow. I had some pods made for the Picollo's they came out pretty nice I think, but you can't see the SW6's behind the factory grill.


----------



## Shocks (Oct 1, 2008)

Here is a pic of one of the tweeter pods, both of them are aiming at me.


----------



## Shazzz (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey shocks the pic is very foggy and too small to see. Can you resize it and post it again. Thanks


----------



## joms (Mar 10, 2005)

any update on the pics?


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

Glad you like them also. I suppose they have a particular sound, not harsh in the slightest. I love the fact that they can be detailed, but not harsh. Focals hurt my ears.


----------



## joms (Mar 10, 2005)

mooble - do you have pics of your install as well?


----------



## Shocks (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes I like them very much. My ears don't ring like they used to when I had the K2P's. 

Quick UPDATE!!

After speaking with one of the Morel reps about the Supremo crossover and how to get the best possible sound from my installation, he recommended I use the MXS 2.0 to biamp them. I was very skeptical of how much better they could really sound. He had a strong opinion that they should not be used without them and kept on rambling and rambling about the quality of the crossovers and how much R&D testing they had. He even went as far as saying If I did not notice a difference in sound he would gladly reimburse me himself plus shipping costs so I said alright "What the heck I'll try them out". So after impatiently waiting for them to arrive from New York I finally had them installed....

So we lit up the burners with absolutely zero processing off of my prs880 my ears were not prepared for the sheer musical bliss.:surprised: The first thing I noticed was the overall tonality. It sounded so much better than simply running the set off of the deck, from the low percussive to the high notes, everything sounded phenomenal. I also noticed some increased stage height and width. I now understood why the rep seemed so over zealous about the crossovers, they compliment the drivers very well. I know I still have quite of bit tuning left to do eventually but as of right now I couldn't be any happier with the Supremos. Thanks to everyone who gave me advice, I greatly appreciate it.

Ben


----------



## vfparts (Jul 11, 2010)

How many watts rms are you running to the crossover biamped? What amplifier are you using?


----------



## customtronic (Jul 7, 2007)

I'm using all Morel in my 3-way front stage....Piccolo, Hybrid Ovation 4, Supremo 6. HU is a Bottlehead and amps are two Zapco DC1000.4's. Beautiful warm, naturaly sound. No complaints here at all. (Got an extra set of the 4's and tweets that I will be posting for sale soon if anyone is interested.)


----------



## illcrx (Nov 11, 2010)

I am in the middle of installing my Supremo 6 component set, I am going to run them with a Zapco C2k 6.0 so 150x2. I have another 6.0 my original plans were to run them active instead of passive plus Id have 150 to each speaker! But alas I have NO room in the Scion TC for the 3rd amp, I have an Ultimo too which has a 9.0. Its in the member build section 2007 Scion TC.


----------



## Shocks (Oct 1, 2008)

Have you thought of using a four channel amp?


----------



## illcrx (Nov 11, 2010)

Well I cant spend any more money so I have to work with what I have.


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

IMHO Morel Supremo is one of the best speaker in terms of detail and clarity.... I could hear some musical detail I never heard before... 

Best Regards

Wendo


----------



## illcrx (Nov 11, 2010)

I have my Supremos installed. 150 watts to each side and it seems as if the Woofer is lacking power in a big way. 

What do you guys have in terms of power to your Supremos?


----------



## Shocks (Oct 1, 2008)

I only have 100 watts going to them right now and am satisfied but how do you describe lacking power? Low output..low dynamics? Just curious.


----------



## illcrx (Nov 11, 2010)

No midbass, very low ouput unless I have the volume turned way up. It sounds like there is no woofer unless its past comfortable listening levels.


----------



## gharu (Sep 9, 2008)

illcrx said:


> No midbass, very low ouput unless I have the volume turned way up. It sounds like there is no woofer unless its past comfortable listening levels.


what you are describing sounds like its out of phase...did you try listening with the midbass speaker polarity reversed ?


----------

